# Dalits:Spiritual and social freedom



## Raj (Apr 22, 2007)

Dear friends
Dalit is a community in our country and Nepal, who historically have been denied the right to behave as man or women, denied the right to education, to be an administrator, banned in entering certain Temples, kept outside of the religious activities but forced to serve the "upper caste' in all the hardest way.

This community think and have been taught by the pundits of our society that it is because of our bad Karma that they have to live like this miserably and suffer generation after generations the same social, religious, mental suppression. I thank God that I was shown grace and means to be liberated from the evil bondage in Christ. when I read Christ love for sinners and for the outcastes, sinners, tax collectors, ordinary people I was amazed and was over joyed that some body loves and is willing to liberate us in HIMSELF. 

What a joy it is to be the Children of living/Loving and Caring God!!!!

I want to ask you friends to suggest some practical ways to liberate the suffering Dalits commuity. And pray for them or to come out and live and save them or pray for someone who will take initiative to help in this cause.

God's word gives us hope that "He has come to set the Captives FREEEEEEEE"

Raj


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello Raj,

Gospel for Asia does alot of work with the Dalit community. Here is the Link


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 22, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Country wide free education without classroom segregation would be a political solution. Or, if India is not ready for that, special Dalit schools like the one I have passed by in Penang, Malaysia.
> 
> As the Gospel spreads through India, doubtless these castes will break down. The best way to end all racism and classism is by spreading the Gospel as zealously as possible.
> 
> ...



Dear brother,

My wife was born and raised in India (Rischikesh, and we haven been married there), my heart and prayers goes out to the Indian people especially the dalits.


----------



## Raj (Apr 23, 2007)

*harvest is plentiful...*



Blue Tick said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> Gospel for Asia does alot of work with the Dalit community. Here is the Link



Dear Friend 
Greetings in the Name of our Lord and Saviour.

Thanks for sharing with me the ministry of GFA. They are indeed doing a good work and things are improving but the need is more....... The Dalits form about the 20 % of our total population. That means like GFA we would need more people in the same cause to preaching Gospel and liberating the oppressed.

God bless U and pls let's pray for more Zealous workers.

Raj


----------



## Raj (Apr 23, 2007)

*Good suggestion...thanx*



trevorjohnson said:


> Country wide free education without classroom segregation would be a political solution. Or, if India is not ready for that, special Dalit schools like the one I have passed by in Penang, Malaysia.
> 
> As the Gospel spreads through India, doubtless these castes will break down. The best way to end all racism and classism is by spreading the Gospel as zealously as possible.
> 
> ...



Dear brother Johnson

Thanks alot for your comments and suggestion.

The education is one of the key to bring changes in the lives of our people. You know Dalits have been regarded as if they have no capabality to read and write. They were denied to read and write but rather to serve the three other castes as their lords. 

Thankyou brother for saying that the Gospel will break down the caste system....that is my hope and prayer. That one in Christ there will no higher and no lower but rather "one people, one faith, one God, and one destiney.

When is regenerated,and reformed by the gospel power his perspective of seeing this world changes compeletly. This is what we striving for in our ministry to the people. This is way to bring changes in all the people and systems.

I am praying for this and hope you will join me too.


----------

